# Orbeth - Heaven............free classical album



## orbeth

Hi there folks.

I am Bijimitsu from Orbeth and i write a plethora of fantasy music

please feel free to download my 'Heaven' for free here

http://www.mediafire.com/?bx73bnz7lte7q0b






cheers

B


----------



## ErinD

Welllllllll. If you want my .02$ I think it would be better as a solo piano thing. All the extra sounds didn't really add much.

Also I'm 2 minutes in and I don't really hear any sort of theme or any unifying idea..maybe I'm just dumb.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## orbeth

ErinD said:


> Welllllllll. If you want my .02$ I think it would be better as a solo piano thing. All the extra sounds didn't really add much.
> 
> Also I'm 2 minutes in and I don't really hear any sort of theme or any unifying idea..maybe I'm just dumb.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


maybe you'd prefer this one -






more of a theme here.

please download the album ...... much more fun in there.

thanks for the feedback anyway!

B


----------

